# Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?



## macfisch (10. Juli 2007)

Ich bin ja ganz gern mal an der Elbe auf Zander aus. Bisher habe ich immer die Rutenführung bevorzugt.

Rute parallel zum Wasser, und denn immer per Rutenschlägen, den Gummifisch Leben einhauchen.
Da merke ich fast alles, auch ob der Schaufelschwanz noch sauber arbeitet etc. Dieses typische Aufschlagen ist nur bei den Steinpackungen zu merken, denn der Grund ist recht weich. 

Nun habe ich gelesen, das die Faulenzer-Methode besser ist was Bisserkennung und Köderkontakt angeht.
Ich halte die Rute immer noch parallel zum Wasser, und mach immer 2 normal schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen. Aber da merk ich irgendwie nichtmal ob der Gummifisch noch richig arbeitet. Irgendwas mach ich doch falsch, das bei der Rutenführung besserer Kontakt zum Köder besteht als bei Rollenführung.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



macfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ganz gern mal an der Elbe auf Zander aus. Bisher habe ich immer die Rutenführung bevorzugt.
> 
> Rute parallel zum Wasser, und denn immer per Rutenschlägen, den Gummifisch Leben einhauchen.
> Da merke ich fast alles, auch ob der Schaufelschwanz noch sauber arbeitet etc. Dieses typische Aufschlagen ist nur bei den Steinpackungen zu merken, denn der Grund ist recht weich.
> ...



da du die rute parrallel zum wasser ist, wird sich der gummifisch nich weit vom boden abheben, und du wirst das aufschlagen auf den weichen boden nicht sehr stark bemerken. ich würd die rute in die 11 uhr stellung nehmen, dann macht der gufi höhere sprünge un trifft doller auf den boden auf, vllt. geht es so besser. ich mach es soooo....


----------



## macfisch (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Achso also ich steh immer 1-2m über den Wasser, von daher sollte das doch reichen oder?


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



macfisch schrieb:


> Achso also ich steh immer 1-2m über den Wasser, von daher sollte das doch reichen oder?



also zwei meter sollten reichen.....
was fürn jigkopfgewicht hast denn??


----------



## Hechtchris (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Beim Faulenzen sollte man eine gut sichtbare schnur haben den Biss merkt man beim Zucken der schnur und beim Tock in der rute du solltest aber noch einen Finger auf den Blank legen dann spürt man es besser !

So bald es ein bissl zuckelt sofort kompromisslos anschlagen

gekurbelt wird 1 - 3 mal


----------



## macfisch (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Benutze entweder die fertigen Gummis oder welche mit 10g und etwa 10cm Gummifisch.


----------



## macfisch (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Bei der Rutenführung ziehe ich die Rute immer recht ruckartig in unterschiedlichen Länge nach hinten. Schnur nehm ich denn immer auf, wenn die Rute wieder nach vorne geführt wird.
Sobald die Schnur durchsackt gehts weiter.


----------



## Stefan6 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

10gr. Köpfe in der Tidenelbe??Die kommen nie unten an.17-21gr.,im Hauptstrom bis 28gr.#h


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

ich bekomme bem Faulenzen auch nur bisse in unmittelbarer Ufernähe (ab 10m) weiter draußen fahre ich mit der profiblinker - Methode besser.


----------



## Gralf (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



macfisch schrieb:


> Achso also ich steh immer 1-2m über den Wasser, von daher sollte das doch reichen oder?



Wenn der Grund des Gewässers auf 2-4m Tiefe abfällt kannst du so nur über den Boden leiern. Je nachdem wie Steil es ist. Man kann das ja leicht ausrechnen oder maßstäblich zeichnen.

Klappt nicht. Bringt nur mehr Hänger.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



macfisch schrieb:


> Bei der Rutenführung ziehe ich die Rute immer recht ruckartig in unterschiedlichen Länge nach hinten. Schnur nehm ich denn immer auf, wenn die Rute wieder nach vorne geführt wird.
> Sobald die Schnur durchsackt gehts weiter.



das kurbeln kannn mana uch sehr gut unregelmäßig machen, ich hab die erfahrung gemacht, das es nich schadet, auch mal 5 umdrehungen zu machen, oder auch mal eine halbe. als andere gute hilfe, kannst du nach den kurbelumdrehungen auch die finger auf die schnur legen, dann spürst du definitiv alles!
das erfordert aber übung.
außerdem solltest du zum faulenzen geflechtschnur beutzen!


----------



## macfisch (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> 10gr. Köpfe in der Tidenelbe??Die kommen nie unten an.17-21gr.,im Hauptstrom bis 28gr.#h



Unser tolle Angelladen führt nichts größeres. Die fertigen Gummifische mit 10cm Länge haben auch nicht viel mehr, und damit klappte es bisher einige male.


----------



## Stefan6 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



macfisch schrieb:


> Unser tolle Angelladen führt nichts größeres. Die fertigen Gummifische mit 10cm Länge haben auch nicht viel mehr, und damit klappte es bisher einige male.


Ahso.
Dazu kommt auch,das an unterschiedlichen Stellen die Zander je nach Tide beißen.An einigen Stellen gehts nur bei auflaufend,an anderer nur bei ablaufend und an anderen bei Ab u. Auflaufend.Wenn man das erstmal raus hat,gehts auch.


----------



## Gralf (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Irgendwie glaube ich an den Kram mit den Gufi-Führungstechniken nicht.
Ich hab jetzt gemalt. Kann man was erkennen?

Grund; Wasseroberfläche, Angler...

Beim Faulenzen ist die Schnur zwischen x und x. Da hebt sich nix vom Grund.

Einer mit ner 3m Rute kann die Rutenspitze bis in den weissen Fleck heben. 

So großartig spingt der Gufi also auch nicht hoch, wenn man die Rute ordentlich nach oben reisst. Es sei denn man hat eine Stelle, wo es vor den Füssen steil abfällt. Und natürlich kann man den nach oben ziehen, wenn er nah ist. 

Die Zahlen sind Meter.


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



macfisch schrieb:


> Unser tolle Angelladen führt nichts größeres. Die fertigen Gummifische mit 10cm Länge haben auch nicht viel mehr, und damit klappte es bisher einige male.



Du hast Internet. Da gibts Köder, darin kannst ganz Hamburg versenken.

@Gralf: schöne Zeichnung, schöne Theorie. In der Praxis funktionieren aber beide Führungstechniken ganz gut und die Gummifische heben schon ab.
Allzuweit sollen sie ja auch nicht springen, so ein Zander mags eher gemütlich.


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Interessantes Thema, zumal es mir genauso geht. Hab bei "Faulenzen" noch nie einen Fisch fangen können, obwohl ich mit der "normalen" Technik nicht schlecht fange.
Grüße
FH


----------



## fantazia (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

ich fang mit der "zupfmethode" auch wesentlich besser.


----------



## andreas0815 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



macfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ganz gern mal an der Elbe auf Zander aus. Bisher habe ich immer die Rutenführung bevorzugt.
> 
> Rute parallel zum Wasser, und denn immer per Rutenschlägen, den Gummifisch Leben einhauchen.
> Da merke ich fast alles, auch ob der Schaufelschwanz noch sauber arbeitet etc. Dieses typische Aufschlagen ist nur bei den Steinpackungen zu merken, denn der Grund ist recht weich.
> ...


 

*Hallo*,

mir gehts zur Zeit nicht anders,da ich zu 99% immer Schneider nach Hause gegangen bin.#t

*.....aber in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.........*

 bei meinen letzten ansitzen war es auch wieder bis um 23:50 Uhr mehr als ruhig, aber dann ging mein Bißanzeiger los bis ich Reagieren konnte und meine Angel in die Hand nahm merkte ich einen starken Wiederstand.Nach ca.10 min machte es das gleiche Ritual wieder ich schlug sofort an ca.30 meter Schnur gingen von meiner Rolle ratsch und alles war futsch:r
was nun...........:v

Der Frust sass tief und ich ging nach Hause!!|gr:


*Wenn du gewinnen kannst, dann gewinne.*​ 

*Wenn du verlieren musst, dann verliere.*​ 

*Aber gib niemals auf!*​ 


_____________________MFG Andreas


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



macfisch schrieb:


> Nun habe ich gelesen, das die Faulenzer-Methode besser ist was Bisserkennung und Köderkontakt angeht.
> Ich halte die Rute immer noch parallel zum Wasser, und mach immer 2 normal schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen. Aber da merk ich irgendwie nichtmal ob der Gummifisch noch richig arbeitet. Irgendwas mach ich doch falsch, das bei der Rutenführung besserer Kontakt zum Köder besteht als bei Rollenführung.


 
Ich fische abwechselnd beide Methoden. Wenn Du bei der Faulenzermethode den Gufi nicht spürst, kann das eigentlich nur an zu leichten Jig´s liegen, oder an einer zu unsensiblen Rute. 
Ich merke jedenfalls bei beiden Methoden und auch bei weichem Grund das aufschlagen des Gufi´s sehr genau.

Ralf


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

@Ralle24..was für ne Rute fischstn du? ich hab nähmlich auch das problem das man nur unter größer anstrennung das aufprallen des gufi spürt. Welches wurfgewichter oder so braucht man um den gufi gut zu erspüren

EDIT: Sonst jemand einen Tip betreffs der Rute???


----------



## Chris7 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Es ist wie Norbert sagt: Die Faulenzer-Methode funktioniert, der Shad hebt ab. Allerdings funktioniert sie nur richtig, wenn die Strömung auch stimmt. 

In stehenden oder kaum fließenden Gewässern, die zudem auch noch recht flach abfallen, funktioniert diese Methode kaum bzw. nur im Nahbereich, wenn der Winkel zwischen Rutenspitze und Köder größer ist. Hier ist die normale "Ruten-Anheb-Methode" sicherlich die bessere bzw. erfolgreichere.

Drehe ich meinen Köder aber gegen die Strömung heran, dann funktioniert die "Faulenzer-Methode" auch bei relativ flach abfallenden Gewässern. Das liegt sicherlich daran, daß die Schnur, durch die Strömung, einen Bogen aufweist, der dafür sorgt, daß der Köder nicht in direkter Linie auf die Rutenspitze bewegt wird, sondern nach oben, in Richtung der "auftreibenden" Schnur. Hm... ist jetzt vielleicht nicht sooo ganz verständlich erklärt... |kopfkrat ?

Eine Kombination aus beiden Führungsstilen ist meiner Meinung nach die empfehlenswerteste Methode.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> @Ralle24..was für ne Rute fischstn du? ich hab nähmlich auch das problem das man nur unter größer anstrennung das aufprallen des gufi spürt. Welches wurfgewichter oder so braucht man um den gufi gut zu erspüren
> 
> EDIT: Sonst jemand einen Tip betreffs der Rute???


 
Ich hab mir jetzt die Sänger Damokles geholt und bin begeistert von dieser Rute. Sie ist zwar ein wenig weich, aber ich mag das und meine Fangquote ist seitdem merklich gestiegen. Ich denke ich hab vorher viele Bisse gar nicht gespürt.
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, es gibt sicher auch noch andere gute Ruten.
Kuckst Du hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104063

da sind auch noch andere Meinungen.

Ralf


----------



## Queequeg (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Ist sehr gut erklärt. Ich mache es ähnlich,d.h. auf Distanz wird gefaulenzt und im Böschungsbereich kommt ein Mix aus Faulenzer und heben+senken der Rute zum Einsatz. Wichtig ist den Kontakt zu halten und zu spüren wann der Gufi aufditscht. Wie Norbert sagt, die wahnsinns Sprünge braucht es nicht, Hauptsache es vergeht ein wenig an Zeit bis der Gufi, ob gezupft oder gefaulenzt, wieder den Boden erreicht. Das kann man je nach Winddruck und/oder Strömung über das Kopfgewicht steuern. In der Tideelbe fische ich im Hamburger Westen und im Hafen am liebsten Gewichte zwischen 7 und 14g, mehr ist meistens nicht nötig. Mein Motto: so leicht wie möglich - so schwer wie nötig. Wenn man einen 2-teiligen dünnwandigen Blank hat, spürt man so gut wie jeden Furz. Die meisten Attacken (gefühlte 90%) kommen  beim Absacken.#h


----------



## macfisch (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Also wenn ich die Rute bewege, merke ich echt alles, was der GuFi macht, ist der Grund nicht so schlammig, merke ich auch die Bodenkontakte. Ich spüre immer sowas wie leichte Vibrationen.


----------



## bassking (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Nunja- das man bei der " Faultier- Einleier- Uraltmethode" schlechter fängt, ist eigentlich  nicht ungewöhnlich.

Der Führungsstil ist im Gegensatz zur Behauptung des- angeblichen- "Entwicklers" - extrem indirekt und limitiert.

Das schliesst sowohl Führung als auch Bisserkennung ein.

Die direkteste Führung ist die "Fingerführung".

Indirekt - und damit 2. Wahl ist die sogn. "Zupfführung" über die Rutenspitze.

An dritter- und somit letzter Stelle liegt das oben genannte Einleihern mit Spinnstop.

Einziger Vorteil letzterer Art liegt im relativ einfachen erlernen- auch Anfänger fangen gelegentlich.


Also: Üben und mal was Anderes probieren #6

Bassking.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Du wirst doch nicht den Angelexperten und Angelpäpsten widersprechen wollen??
))))

Davon ab:
Jeder Führungsstil kann je nach Situation und Gewässer seine Fische bringen, mal mehr, mal weniger.

Auch ich hatte schon Situationen, in denen das Faulenzen unschlagbar war.

Das ist für mich auch das Interessante am spinnfischen: 
Dass man sich immer auf die jeweilige Situation neu einstellen muss.

Ich würde mich mit nur einer Führungsvariante doch arg eingeschränkt fühlen - egal was "Experten" sagen/schreiben (aber ich muss damit auch kein Geld verdienen, sondern kann angeln gehen um Spass zu haben)..................


----------



## macfisch (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Nur wie willst du beim Faulenzen mal ein seitlichen Auschwenker hinkriegen?
Ich will mal warten bis die stehenden Gewässer wieder frei zum spinnen sind, und mal schauen was Esox dazu sagt.


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Also ich hab grad 4 Hechte und 1 Forelle gefaulenzt und zwar im Stillwasser 
Für mich funktionierts also, ich versprechs. Jeder sollte aber so fischen wie es ihm am besten liegt.
Köder mit viel Eigenaktion führe ich übrigens auch mehr über die Rute, aber sowas fische ich kaum noch. Ich denke es liegt auch am Köder welcher Stil am besten ist.


----------



## Veit (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Ich denke jeder Angler, der von Gummifischangeln ein bisschen nen Plan hat wird nicht immer ausschließlich mit nur einer Methode fischen. Mache ich auch nicht! Gerade auf Hecht ist es meiner Erfahrung nach sinnvoller wenn der Köder größere Sprünge macht und aktiv über die Rute geführt wird. 
Kommt also immer auf die Situation, das Gewässer und auch den Zielfisch an. 
Davon abgesehen find ich es auch lächerlich, wenn bestimmte Profiangler, die so tun, als hätten sie die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen, behaupten sie hätten irgendeine Köderführungsmethode entwickelt. Alte Füchse haben schon gefaulenzt, als es den Begriff "Faulenzermethode" noch garnicht gab.


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

"Faulenzen" funzt, "reissen funzt, durchkurbeln funzt, schnell langsam funzt....
will heissen es funzt irgendwo irgendwie alles. Es kommt immer auf die gegebenheiten an. Natürlich sind da dann noch die Vorlieben jedes einzelnen. Derjenige der am leibsten faulenzt, wird damit mehr fangen weil er es konzentrierter mit den jeweiligen Lieblingsköder betreibt, ein anderer fängt mehr wenn er einfach durchkurbelt weil er das lieber macht, wieder ein anderer fängt mit der Fingermethode (Bassking, die kenne ich nicht, zum. nicht unter dem Namen, erkläre bitte einmal) mehr. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



> will heissen es funzt irgendwo irgendwie alles. Es kommt immer auf die gegebenheiten an. Natürlich sind da dann noch die Vorlieben jedes einzelnen


Genau, sach ich doch - egal was welche "Experten" auch immer schreiben:
Man muss selber mit seiner Methode zurechtkommen und glücklich werden, und die jeweils passende rauszufinden, ist ein großer Teil dessen, was mir am Angeln Spass macht (Jagdtrieb??).....


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Jep Thomas.....der Weg ist das Ziel.......
sprich das Erarbeiten der jeweiligen Plätze, mit den für sich selbst idealen Methoden und Ködern, welche immer wieder verfeinert wird, bis es einschlägt!!!! Selbst dann wird man immer wieder versuchen, alles für sich selbst natürlich, zu verfeinern und zu perfektionieren, so geht es mir auf jeden Fall


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

mir auch 
Drum freut mich auch jeder gefangene Fisch, egal wie gross. Es ist eine Bestätigung dass das was ich mache funktioniert.


----------



## Margaux (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau, sach ich doch - egal was welche "Experten" auch immer schreiben:
> Man muss selber mit seiner Methode zurechtkommen und glücklich werden, und die jeweils passende rauszufinden, ist ein großer Teil dessen, was mir am Angeln Spass macht (Jagdtrieb??).....


 
Genauso ist es doch und mehr gibt' s dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen. Ich stelle allerdings mal die provokante These in den Raum, wenn wir alle dieses verinnerlicht hätten, würden sich die AB-Beiträge um mindestens 50% reduzieren. 
Und das wäre doch auch schade, da es sooo viel zu diskutieren gibt...

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



> Ich stelle allerdings mal die provokante These in den Raum, wenn wir alle dieses verinnerlicht hätten, würden sich die AB-Beiträge um mindestens 50% reduzieren


Hast Du sicher nicht unrecht )))

Was man bei der "Expertenschelte" aber auch immer bedenken sollte:
Die meisten sind absolut tolle Angler, gar keine Frage. 
Und ich gönne da jedem sein Geschäft.

Was mich dabei alleine stört, ist wenn dann bestimmte Methoden, Köder, Gerät etc. in regelmäßigen Abständen zum alleine seeligmachenden (v)erklärt werden.

Beispiel (mal weg von Raubfischen):
Wer heutzutage als "ernstzunehmender" Karpfenangler (auch gerne "Carphunter") gelten will, der wird sich wohl kaum trauen mit Kartoffel, Teig, Brot an Pose zu angeln, ohne Boilie bzw. Partikel (aber bloß kein Dosenmais!! ) mit Ruten aufm Rodpod und elektrischen Piepsern zu angeln - oder das jedenfalls nicht öffentlich machen......

Dabei machts richtig Spass mit der Posenrute an den natürlichen Futterrouten mit Teig, Brot oder Wurm Karpfen zu fangen - auch wenn man dabei von Stückzahl und Gewicht hinter den "Spezialisten" bleibt.


----------



## Queequeg (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Klar, es  gibt eine Menge Wege. Ich finde es aber immer sehr interessant wenn einige Kollegen hier schreiben wie sie genau fischen, halte damit selber nicht hinter dem Berg. So kann man Honig saugen und sich weiterentwickeln, was ja letztendlich die meisten von uns wünschen. Die Bandbreite in Sachen Gufi ist ja auch gewaltig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



> Ich finde es aber immer sehr interessant wenn einige Kollegen hier schreiben wie sie genau fischen, halte damit selber nicht hinter dem Berg.


So isses!!

Sollte nur immer auch daran gedacht werden:


> Was mich dabei alleine stört, ist wenn dann bestimmte Methoden, Köder, Gerät etc. in regelmäßigen Abständen zum alleine seeligmachenden (v)erklärt werden.


----------



## Chris7 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Queequeg schrieb:


> Klar, es  gibt eine Menge Wege. Ich finde es aber immer sehr interessant wenn einige Kollegen hier schreiben wie sie genau fischen, halte damit selber nicht hinter dem Berg. So kann man Honig saugen und sich weiterentwickeln, was ja letztendlich die meisten von uns wünschen. Die Bandbreite in Sachen Gufi ist ja auch gewaltig.





Dem stimme ich absolut zu! Als erfahrener Angler kann man sich immer wieder Feinheiten aus den "neuesten Methoden" abschauen. Für Einsteiger ist es aber sehr schwierig heute nach der Zupf-, einen Monat später nach der Faulenzer-, mit Erscheinen des nächsten Angler-Hochglanzmagazins nach der Fingerführungs-Methode zu angeln. Wenn ich manche Artikel in den einschlägigen Anglerzeitschriften lese, dann frage ich mich regelmäßig, wie es überhaupt sein kann, daß ich Fische mit "meiner" Methode fange... |kopfkrat 

Die Grundlage für den "persönlichen Führungsstil" sollte doch das Wissen über das Jagdverhalten des Zielfisches darstellen. Der Zander liebt es eher etwas gemütlicher, der Hecht mag den Köder im Freiwasser und der Barsch die etwas aggressiveren Sprünge. Was jeder Einzelne aus diesem Wissen macht, entscheidet nachher über erfolgreich oder Schneider... :m


----------



## henningcl (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

hi
ich habe euch mal aufgemalt ,wie ich das mit dem faulenzen sehe.

faulenzen funktioniert nur ,wenn man einen gewissen schnurbogen hat(fall 1+2), der natürlich ,wie schon geschrieben,durch strömung aus der richtigen richtung unterstützt wird.
aber auch im stillgewässer funktioniert es ,da der wasserwiederstand der schnur grösser ist als der des shads.

hat man jedoch einen hänger und zieht die schnur straff um den hänger zu lösen oder fischt man stromaufwärts ,bildet die schnur eine gerade oder sogar einen bogen richtung grund und die faulenzer meth. funkt. nicht oder nur noch schlecht.

wenn der fall 3 eintritt ,kann man noch zupfen oder den shad ganz stumpf über grund ziehen.

grüsse
henning 

  http://img120.*ih.us/img120/9306/rech011ez9.jpg
Shot at 2007-07-12


----------



## Bronni (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Hi,

    ich fische überwiegend in einem See mit geringer Tiefe und setze daher Bananenköpfe ein. Auch mit der Faulenzer-Methode hebt der Gummifisch
  gut von Boden ab und ich kann auch dank der gelben Geflochtenen jede Bewegung erkennen.  
    Durch die Umstellung auf diese Methode bin ich eindeutig erfolgreicher, schöne Zander und Hechte dokumentieren den Erfolg. Auch bei der Bisserkennung kann
    ich gegenüber der Zupf-Methode keine Nachteile sehen, eher umgedreht, da ich die Schnur und somit die Bewegungen meines Gummifisches permanent im Blick
  habe und jede geringste Veränderung mit einem Anschlag quittieren kann.

  Bis dann 
  Bronni


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

@henningcl: im Rhein faulenze ich meist mit der Strömung, das geht wunderbar, gar nicht "schlecht". Ich mach das weil die Fische ja mit dem Kopf in der Strömung stehen und somit der Köder auf sie zukommt statt sie von hinten zu überholen.
Finde ich fängiger.
Alle Theorie ist irgendwie grau, in der Praxis geht das prima!
Nur der Kopf (Gewicht) muss passen.


----------



## Hechtchris (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Bronni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich fische überwiegend in einem See mit geringer Tiefe und setze daher Bananenköpfe ein. Auch mit der Faulenzer-Methode hebt der Gummifisch
> gut von Boden ab und ich kann auch dank der gelben Geflochtenen jede Bewegung erkennen.
> ...



Genau so gehts mir auch und wer dann noch sagt das der Gummifisch nicht hoch genug abhebt der soll halt einen Bananenkopf verwenden wie von dir beschrieben #6


----------



## henningcl (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

hi
ich wollte auch nicht sagen ,das es mit der strömung nicht geht,aber schlechter als gegen die strömung.

ich denke auch das es sehr von der gewässerbeschaffenheit abhängt. wie steil,wie tief u.s.w.


im moment fange ich mit der faulenzer meth. nichts.
aber ich denke eher ,das es mit den allgemeinen umständen zusammenhängt.
hochwasser, wetter,stark frequentierte stelle,u.s.w

grüsse
henning


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Kommen auch wieder andere Zeiten, ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es bald einschlägt!


----------



## Gorcky (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Ich wollte auch nochmal kurz meinen Senf abgeben. Also ich denke (*meine* Erfahrungen), dass die Faulenzermethode am besten im Winter zum tragen kommt. Liegt ja auch auf der Hand,die Fische werden bei abfallender Wassertemperatur immer träger und freuen sich natürlich auf über einen gemütlich daher geschwommenen Leckerbissen. So ist zumindest meine Theorie.|bla: Funktioniert sogar auch mit Spinnern super..#6


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Chris ....
was ist denn die Fingerfrührungsmethode?????????????
Den Finger an der Schnur, Gufi mit den Händen einholen oder was????
Ich kenne diesen Ausdruck bis dato noch nicht


----------



## fantazia (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

beim absacken des köders finger in die schnur.so merkt man feine bisse im finger.


----------



## fantazia (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

kenne sons nur noch eine andere methode.schnur mit den fingern einziehen.kannte das aber nur beim angeln mit köfi auf zander.das es auch leute gibt die das beim gufi angeln machen wusste ich net.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Liegt ja auch auf der Hand,die Fische werden bei abfallender Wassertemperatur immer träger und freuen sich natürlich auf über einen gemütlich daher geschwommenen Leckerbissen. So ist zumindest meine Theorie.|bla: Funktioniert sogar auch mit Spinnern super..#6


Also beweisbar ist es sogar noch anders: Wenn Regenbogenforellen(!) einen unbeweglich auf Grund liegenden Twister oder 6cm GuFi nehmen, ist das Interesse (im Mai wo es wirklich warm war) an toten Ködern und leichter Beute doch höher als gedacht.
Hab auch einmal einen wirklich großen Hecht (>1m) am mause-lang-toten KöFi in den See gefeuerten See nach einer Liegestunde drangehabt, dann leider weit draußen auf 50-100m in der Luft verloren, der nimmt sowas wirklich. Meine Fänge am reglosen Schwimmwobbler sind auch gut, und andere Schwedenangler fingen daran ihre ersten und einzigen Meter.
Und Barsche und Zander sollten ja noch eher als Forellen an so'n leckeren Gummidrops am Boden rumhoppelnd interessiert sein, als die eher klassischen Oberflächenräuber Hecht und Forelle, ist für mich ganz klar. Also muß das funktionieren, je nach Wassersituation mal mehr, mal weniger. #c
Ist schon ne geile neue Erfahrung, GuFi oder Schwimmwobbler einfach rausfeuern an ne interessante Stelle, nichts machen außer beobachten und Fühlung halten, und schwupps inhaliert jemand das Ding. Das ist sozusagen *Superfaulenzen * :vik:

Ich schätze sogar, daß die Räuber oft keine Lust haben hinterherzuhetzen und dann eher die ganz ganz langsamen Sachen noch nehmen, das kann ich aber mit nur Zufalls-Einzelfängen nicht wirklich schlüssig beweisen.

Nach den Erfahrungen von birger und bubbel kann der Beisser dann auch noch was ganz anderes sein, ... also nicht überraschen lassen vor Erstaunen und tapfer drillen! :m


----------



## J-son (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Hi,

ich seh's wie viele andere:
Faulenzen ist klasse, grad' wegen dem ständigen Köderkontakt, aber es deckt nur ein gewisses Spektrum an Bewegungen ab.
Wer ausschliesslich faulenzt, beraubt seinen GuFi einiger Möglichkeiten, die man mit anderen Führungsstilen problemlos hinbekommt.
Deshalb beginne ich meist mit irgendeinem Führungsstil, und weiche bei ausbleibendem Erfolg auf den nächsten aus, bzw ergänze den anfängliche Führungsstil mit Nuancen von anderen Techniken.
Z.B. mit faulenzen beginnen, und dann um leichte Twitches  ergänzen.
So kann man am Ende eines (erfolglosen) Tages wenigstens behaupten, man habe alle Register des Gufierens gezogen und dem GuFi sämtliche nur mögliche Bewegungsarten verliehen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Ich hab sogar noch einen:

Hechte knallen auf No Actions Shads wenn man sie einleiert oder sogar burnt.
Der Köder erzeugt 0,0 Druckwellen und läuft wie ein Bleistift durchs Wasser. Und trotzdem ist das oft besser als jeder Wobbler.
Wers nicht glaubt: probieren und staunen.


----------



## J-son (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar noch einen:
> 
> Hechte knallen auf No Actions Shads wenn man sie einleiert oder sogar burnt.
> Der Köder erzeugt 0,0 Druckwellen und läuft wie ein Bleistift durchs Wasser. Und trotzdem ist das oft besser als jeder Wobbler.
> Wers nicht glaubt: probieren und staunen.



Hi Norbert,

was ist denn bitte "burnen"?|kopfkrat
Höre ich grad zum ersten mal...

Immer offen für Neues:
J@Y


----------



## fantazia (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

burnen = schnell führen.


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

jo einfach volle Pulle durchkurbeln


----------



## Gralf (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> A #c
> Das ist sozusagen *Superfaulenzen * :vik:
> 
> :m



Aha ein neuer Angelpapst. Eine neue GuFi Führungstechnik.:q

Bietest du Guidings an? Welches Material brauche ich? Wollte mir erstmal AngelDets-NoAction-Stick holen. Die neuste völlig aktionsfreie Rute.:vik:


----------



## Chris7 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Chris ....
> was ist denn die Fingerfrührungsmethode?????????????
> Den Finger an der Schnur, Gufi mit den Händen einholen oder was????
> Ich kenne diesen Ausdruck bis dato noch nicht





Der Finger dient als zusätzlicher Bißanzeiger. Dabei läuft die Schnur zwischen Rolle und erstem Ring noch zusätzlich über den Finger. Dabei soll man einen Biß noch deutlicher fühlen. 

Ich wende diese Methode nicht an, habe nur mehrfach darüber gelesen. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die von den PB-Jungs kommt, oder von irgend einem anderen Spezialisten "erfunden" wurde. 

Wenn ich die Schnur beim Einholen über den Finger "laufen" lasse, dann gibt es nur Unruhe bei der Führung.


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Ja das kommt von den PB Knusperknaben 
Funzt auch sehr gut bei deren Ruckmethode. Nachts stelle ich deswegen oft auch auf diese Methode um, da das bei bestimmten Verhältnissen die einzige Möglichkeit ist wie man noch den grundkontakt des gufi spürt.


----------



## sgemanu (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Schnur beim Einholen über den Finger "laufen" lasse, dann gibt es nur Unruhe bei der Führung.




hi,

muss grad ma klug*******n|supergri
du lässt die schnur bei der methode nich beim einholen über den finger laufen, sondern du legst beim absinken des köders einfach deinen zeigefinger auf/an die schnur. wenns dann "vibriert" merkt man es halt besser (also auch die ganz feinen bisse):vik:


gruß
sgemanu


----------



## Pfandpirat (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



sgemanu schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> muss grad ma klug*******n|supergri
> du lässt die schnur bei der methode nich beim einholen über den finger laufen, sondern du legst beim absinken des köders einfach deinen zeigefinger auf/an die schnur. wenns dann "vibriert" merkt man es halt besser (also auch die ganz feinen bisse):vik:
> ...



So, da muss ich mal blöd fragen. Wenn der Köder absinkt, muss ich doch (langsam) kurbeln, um die lose Schnur aufzunehmen?! Da hab ich dann ebenfalls das Problem, dass ich den "runden Lauf" durch meine Finger unterbreche und ich abgehackt einkurbel.


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Eigentlich nicht. Du ruckst mit der Rute an, senkst sie wieder ab und kurbelst die durch das Absenken der Rute entstehende lose Schnur auf. Dabei lässt man dann einfach den Finger etwas lockerer der in der Schnur hängt, dann ruppelts nicht. Wenn die Rute wieder richtig steht  dann kannst den Finger wieder fester zupacken lassen.
In der Absinkphase des Gufi wird nicht gekurbelt. Wobei er halt auch schon etwas sinkt während man noch lose Schnur kurbelt...das ist klar.


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

nun dann bin ich auch nicht schlauer als vorher, Fingerführungsmethode was ein blöder Ausdruck....das gabs schon lange und ich glaubte eine neue Technik nicht mitbekommen zu haben. Ist nix anderes als die Bisserkennung duch zusätzliche Fühlen mit dem Finger an der schnur.......
das dachte ich mir bereits...
was die PB Methode betrifft, man muss nicht unbedingt nach dem hochreissen die Rute wieder absenken, sondern in der jeweiligen Pos. halten, somit hat man auch Kontakt zum Köder (mit oder ohne Finger ist vollkommen Einstellungssache) auch reicht dies Stellung noch um einen Anschlag durchzubringen. Eine weitere möglichkeit ist auch etwas nach der Seite zu "reissen"(der Ausdruck stört mich irgendwie ich werde es normal jiggen nennen) bei der faulenzer kann man de Sprünge der No Aktions durchaus um einen meter erweitern inderm man nach den Kurbelumdrehungen die Rute in Gleitbahn/Gleitrichtung des Shads weiterführt, hat mir so manchen tag noch gerettet. Ferner machen die No Aktions (natürlich auch die anderen) beim Faulenzer durchaus Sinn. Welcher Köfi flüchtet in der Regel schon vom Boden gen Himmel und vollführt dabei 2 m Sprünge????
Es ist doch vielmehr so dass die Köfis am Boden fressen und gründeln bzw. vor Strömungen Schutz suchen od. was auch immer. Eine Flucht oder einfach nur ein Stellungswechsel erfolgt in der regel mit einigen oder auch nur einem Schlag des Schwanzes. Dadurch wird Staub aufgewirbelt und die Räuber werden aufmerksm. Die Köfis lassen sich in der regel (bei nicht erkannter gefahr) einfach ausgleiten um z.b. hinter den nächsten Stein zu kommen, das ist dann meist der Moment (ausgleitphase) in der die Räuber zuschlagen. Durch schnellere/mehrere Kurbelumdrehungen täusche ich ne Flucht vor (Räuber schlägt ebenfalls zu bevor Köfi ganz wech ist) und durch wenige, also langsamere Kurbeltechnik, stellt es einfach einen Ortswechsel dar. Weitere Vorteil der No Aktions beim Faulenzen, sie lassen sich wesentl. leichter in Bodennähe bei gleicher bebleiung führen, aufgrund weniger Wasserwiederstandes mangels Schwanzteller, 20cm überm Boden reicht vollkommen aus, dann bleiben sie nämlich im Blickfeld des Zanders. No Aktion nehme ich wenn die Glasaugen an der Strömungskante und in den Löchern stehen, ist meist tagsüber bei 30 Grad im schatten der fall dort finden sie kühleres mit Sauerstoff angereichertes Wasser, oder wenn die Räuber einfach nicht unbedingt auf beuteraubzüge scharf sind.
Aktion Shads nehme ich, wenn die Zander nicht "faul" am Boden liegen sondern wirklich rauben und /oder umherziehen, gerade an den Steinpackungen spielen sie dann die vollen Vorzüge aus, da sind klar die No Aktions im Nachteil. Der gufi stellt dann einfach ein umherziehendes vom Schwarm getrenntes Fischlein dar. 
Das eine schliesst natüerlich das andere nicht aus....


----------



## Chris7 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Rainer, im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich Dir zu. ABER... |supergri ... sind es nicht gerade die unnatürlichen Bewegungen unserer Shads, die die Fische zum Biß verleiten? Gerade die "Fische", die sich unnormal verhalten, stellen doch für Raubfische eine leichte Beute dar. 

Klar, 2 Meter hohe Sprünge sind sicherlich nicht unbedingt Fang fördernd, aber eine ständige Variation zwischen über den Boden rutschen, 1 Meter Sprung, dann wieder kleine Hüpfer ist sicherlich die erfolgreichste Variante. Meiner Meinung nach auch erfolgreicher, als die Titel-Methode alleine.


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

ich schrieb doch,,,das eine schliesst das andere nicht aus 
was erfolgreicher ist kann man meiner meinung so nicht sagen denn wer seiner methode/Stil/Köder/Tackle vertraut fängt automatisch mehr, denn er fischt und testet nicht ständig, oder hat irgendwelche Zweifel, ich fische auch alle methoden bzw. ein/einige gemixte, ist auch immer abhängig von den gegebenheiten, wenn ich aggresive zander habe ist es fast wurscht wie ich es nmache, die brummen dann auf alles, wenn ich bequeme Zander habe muss ich den Köder denen mehr oder weniger ins Maul Jiggen/kurben/faulenzen wie auch immer, habe ich es nachts raubende sind Wobbler der Bringer schlechthin usw.....


----------



## rainer1962 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

P.S. immer Gewässer und Umstand abhängig aber das ist es ja was es ausmacht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Gralf schrieb:


> Bietest du Guidings an? Welches Material brauche ich?


Das wäre ja mal ne Sache, für den Herbst! :m
Gutes Material brauchste schon, muß nämlich sehr schnell gehen, wie immmer :g Ist aber eine sehr gemütliche Methode, mit sitzen und klönschnacken vereinbar was sonst doch nicht so gut geht. Also hat was, wenn unsereiner nicht den Fischen hinterherrollt, sondern die Fische den "Gummibärchen" hinterherjagen. Das ist bestimmt noch ausbaufähig, Mikrozupfen und so. #6 

Geht aber wie schon gesagt und zu den anderen gesagt immer nur manchmal, keine Methode paßt für immer.


----------



## macfisch (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Zum Thema Köderfarben. blauer Rücker, heller fast durchsichtiger Bauch und gelber Schwanz, ist die Zanderfarbe aktuell.

Ganz blau oder ganz gelb, läuft nicht.

Oder die Jungs jagen nur dann, wenn ich ausgerechnet die Farbe nehme.


----------



## Gralf (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das wäre ja mal ne Sache, für den Herbst! :m
> Gutes Material brauchste schon, muß nämlich sehr schnell gehen, wie immmer :g Ist aber eine sehr gemütliche Methode, mit sitzen und klönschnacken vereinbar was sonst doch nicht so gut geht. Also hat was, wenn unsereiner nicht den Fischen hinterherrollt, sondern die Fische den "Gummibärchen" hinterherjagen. Das ist bestimmt noch ausbaufähig, Mikrozupfen und so. #6
> 
> Geht aber wie schon gesagt und zu den anderen gesagt immer nur manchmal, keine Methode paßt für immer.



Also ich bin jetzt schon Fan der neuen Angeltechniken. Der Trend geht klar von der slow-movement zur no-movement-technologie (nie deutsch reden, ist schlecht fürs merchandising). 

Gott sei Dank entfällt das ganze blöde rumgerenne und rumgewerfe.

Hauptsache es kommt ne neue Rutenserie dazu raus, mit passendem Basecap wo das draufsteht und DVD.

Aber was ich eigentlich damit meinte: Klar werden irgendwelche Führungsstile als einzige Wahrheit verkauft. Sonst kann man damit kaum Geld verdienen. Man kann ja nicht ganze Produktserien auf den Markt werfen und dann sagen ist egal wie dus machst.

Mit ruhendem GuFi hab ich auch schon gefangen
Petri


----------



## J-son (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Gralf schrieb:


> [...]Klar werden irgendwelche Führungsstile als einzige Wahrheit verkauft. Sonst kann man damit kaum Geld verdienen. Man kann ja nicht ganze Produktserien auf den Markt werfen und dann sagen ist egal wie dus machst.[...]



Wie verdient man denn mit'nem Führungsstil Geld?#c

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Gralf (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



J-son schrieb:


> Wie verdient man denn mit'nem Führungsstil Geld?#c
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y



So wie ichs beschrieben habe. Man erfindet einen Stil oder macht ihn sich zu eigen. Man macht Guidings, veröffentlicht Artikel und beginnt damit eigene Produktserien zu vermarkten....

Hast du nie von irgendeinem Zanderpapst, Wallerspezi oder Hechtprofi gehört und von Angelruten wo deren Namen draufstehn?

Auch DVDs, Taschen, Köder, Kleidungsstücke kennst du bestimmt.


----------



## Birger (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> So, da muss ich mal blöd fragen. Wenn der Köder absinkt, muss ich doch (langsam) kurbeln, um die lose Schnur aufzunehmen?! Da hab ich dann ebenfalls das Problem, dass ich den "runden Lauf" durch meine Finger unterbreche und ich abgehackt einkurbel.



Ist garnicht so blöd:
zwar wird die Schnur beim aggressiven Jiggen während des Runterführens der Rute (und zwar möglichst beides gleich schnell) aufgekurbelt und ist somit gespannt. ABER in Extremsituationen (wie z.B. am Bodden bei seitlicher Drift und Windstärke 6) knallt der Wind dir wieder sofort einen riesen Schnurbogen rein. Vor allem bei leichten Köpfen (mit denen ich gerne fische, je leichter desto besser). Dann kann man in der Absinkphase des Gufis ganz langsam weiterkurbeln, um den Schnurbogen zu reduzieren und im Falle eines Bisses auch anschlagen zu können. Wann der Gummi unten aufschlägt sieht man trotz langsamen Kurbelns noch ganz gut, Konzentration ist aber schon gefragt.
Ist aber nur für diese extreme Situation von Bedeutung, also viel Wind von der Seite + Drift. Man könnte dann auch gegen oder mit dem Wind fischen, wäre viel einfacher, man sucht aber eine viel kleinere Fläche ab und fängt dann weniger.


----------



## bassking (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Unter Fingerführung versteh ich im Prinzip dass du dir die Schnur an deinen Finger knüpfst und los zupfst :q


 
Hähäh - genau...und danach die Zehen- Führung für Vollprofi´s :vik:

Nein- ich meinte eine einfache Schnur, Köder und Bisserkennung über den FINGER IN DER SCHNUR.

Übrigens schon erstaunlich, was ein gewisser Experte so behauptet: das die Rheinangler nur auf seine Methode gewartet hätten-und nun soooo viel und ENDLICH wieder was fangen (sinngemäß) .

Die Zupfmethode sei ja erfolglos geworden...AHA ! #d

Ich persönl. finde das Einziehen mit Spinnstop über die Rolle 1. langweilig, 2. indirekt (Rolle bestimmt die Bewegung) 3. Windanfällig.
4. Nicht optimal wg. Bisserkennung.
5. Man kann die Sprünge nicht selbst bestimmen- nur über die Rolle wage beeinflussen 
6. Schlecht für zahlreiche Ködermodelle...beim Ankurbeln läuft der Köder noch- durch die starke Spannung im Absinken und den flachen Absturzwinkel, kann der Köder total im Bewegungsmuster aussetzen...was Zander oft überhaupt nicht mögen
7. Der Nachteil bzgl. Köderbeschwerung: um überhaupt ein Aufticken und Aktion zu spüren, müssen höhere Bleikopfgewichte gefischt werden, was 
8. höhere Fehlbissquoten "bringt".
9. Der Überreiz beim Springenlassen findet wenig statt- ein "Aufknallen" des Bleikopfes mit schönem Schallmuster ist abgeschwächt (und zwar deutlich).
10. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit zu erfühlen ist mit der Drehmethode so gut wie unmöglich,dafür gehört der Finger in die Schnur.

USW.USW.... mir fallen bestimmt noch mehr Sachen ein.

Also wie ich das sehe: Jeder kann ja fischen, wie er meint- die Fische sind aber nich ganz so dumm- wenn streckenweise Armeen von "Klon-anglern" immer gleich, alle gleich mit gleichen Ködern zu gleichen Zeiten total identisch fischen, ist ein Rückgang der Fänge vorausprogrammiert.

Übrigens: die hohe Zahl von "Nachwuchszanderfängen, die starke neue Jahrgänge" erhoffen lassen (Siehe Angelwoche oder auch Aussagen im Forum) sind gar nicht so positiv- sondern Vorboten einer 

DEUTLICHEN ÜBERFISCHUNG: die Mitte der Pyramide fällt zuerst... dann schiesst man sich auf die Kleinen ein- zwischendurch ein paar letzte Kapitale- irgendwann ist Schluss, bis es sich renaturiert hat.

Wie waren die Fänge denn vor 10 Jahren ? 

Mist- vom Thema abgewichen..sorry ! 

Bassking.


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



> Übrigens: die hohe Zahl von "Nachwuchszanderfängen, die starke neue Jahrgänge" erhoffen lassen (Siehe Angelwoche oder auch Aussagen im Forum) sind gar nicht so positiv- sondern Vorboten einer
> 
> DEUTLICHEN ÜBERFISCHUNG: die Mitte der Pyramide fällt zuerst... dann schiesst man sich auf die Kleinen ein- zwischendurch ein paar letzte Kapitale- irgendwann ist Schluss, bis es sich renaturiert hat.



Damit hast du Recht, ich warte auch schon darauf dass das Heulen und Zähneklappern losgeht. Länger als 2-3 Jahre wirds nicht mehr dauern.

Beim sonstigen kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen, die Methode funktioniert ganz gut, auch die Negativpunkte die du aufgeführt hast stimmen nur zum Teil.
Klar ists nicht so dass das die beste und einzig wahre Methode ist. Aber ohne Marketing kein Geschäft. Nimms locker


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



> Klar ists nicht so dass das die beste und einzig wahre Methode ist. Aber ohne Marketing kein Geschäft. Nimms locker


So isses )


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Vielleicht kann ich das Thema ja nochmal anstoßen. War am Wochenende auch mal am See und wollte versuchen einen Zander an den Haken zu bekommen. Also am Abend an den See und in der Dämmerung angefangen zu fischen. Gufi auf den Grund sinken lassen, 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen gemacht und wieder absinken lassen. Theoretisch ja alles richtig ;-), aber wie erkenne ich eben den Biss? Bei mir sackt die Schnur sofort völlig zusammen wenn ich die 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen gemacht habe...da kann ich doch nie was erkennen? Hat da jemand nen Tip oder auch mehrer ? Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Dann ist vermutlich einfach Dein Jigkopf zu schwer, wenn er so schnell absinkt.


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann ist vermutlich einfach Dein Jigkopf zu schwer, wenn er so schnell absinkt.



Ein 10g Jigkopf (rund) bei einem ca. 10 cm Gummifisch. Das sollte doch normal passen. Ist in einem See, sprich stehndes Gewässer. Stand ca. 1,5m über dem Wasser, eher flach abfallender See...Weiss ned ob das vielleicht mit dem Winkel was zu tun hat? War ja das erste mal...


----------



## cansahin (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Also das Problem hatte ich auch mal, ich nehme die schnur dann einfach kurz zwischen die finger und fühle bis er wieder am grund is. Ich war selber ein bisschen erstaunt dass das klappt ohne das die Schnur auf spannung is.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

In einem See ohne Strömung bei so geringer Tiefe sind 10 Gramm dann definitiv zu schwer zum faulenzen.

Oder statt Rundkopfjigs dann wenigstens eine der vielen Kopfformen benutzen, die nicht so kompakt sind und von daher schon langsamer absinken.


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



cansahin schrieb:


> Also das Problem hatte ich auch mal, ich nehme die schnur dann einfach kurz zwischen die finger und fühle bis er wieder am grund is. Ich war selber ein bisschen erstaunt dass das klappt ohne das die Schnur auf spannung is.



naja wenn der jigkopf wirklich zu schwer ist, komm ich ja gar nicht dazu die schnur in die finger zu nehmen ^^. ist wirklich so das ich kurble und sobald ich aufhöre fällt die schnur zusammen. müsste mal ausprobieren wenn ich vielleicht 6 oder 7 umdrechungen mache, was die schnur dann macht. theoretisch dürfte sie ja dann nicht auch gleich wieder zusammensacken, nachdem der gufi höher abhebt....


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In einem See ohne Strömung bei so geringer Tiefe sind 10 Gramm dann definitiv zu schwer zum faulenzen.
> 
> Oder statt Rundkopfjigs dann wenigstens eine der vielen Kopfformen benutzen, die nicht so kompakt sind und von daher schon langsamer absinken.



hmmm hab extra im angelladen gefragt...wollte eigentlich stand-up jigs kaufen, davon hat er mir aber abgeraten, nachdem die eher für fließendes gewässer sein sollen?!
stimmt das denn?
naja dann muss ich mal einen leichteren jig ausprobieren. an der schnur kann es aber nicht liegen oder? ist eine spezielle spinn-schnur die sich angeblich nicht so schnell windet wenn man viele würfe gemacht hat...
oder ist eine geflochtene schnur ein muss beim jiggen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



> oder ist eine geflochtene schnur ein muss beim jiggen?


In meinen Augen ja, da man durch die fehlende Dehnung der geflochtenen feine oder vorsichtige Bisse besser (oder überhaupt erst) mitkriegt.

Eine geflochtene mit so 5 - 7 Kilo Tragkraft sollte aber da immer reichen (außer Du hast viele Hänger, und willst mal nen Haken "aufbiegen").

StandUps funzen auch im Stillwasser sehr gut - gerade dann wenn die Fische vorsichtig beissen, da dann der Twister/Gufischwanz noch nett "nachwedeln" kann, wenn der Jig schon den Grund berührt hat.

Es wird da eh nix über bleiben, als mit verschiedenen Formen und Gewichten zu experimentieren, bis Du die Kombination gefunden hast, die zu Deinem Gerät und Deiner Gewässersituation vor Ort genau passt.


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird da eh nix über bleiben, als mit verschiedenen Formen und Gewichten zu experimentieren, bis Du die Kombination gefunden hast, die zu Deinem Gerät und Deiner Gewässersituation vor Ort genau passt.



Alles klar dann muss ich eben mal die Gewichte tauschen und bisschen probieren.
Was hast du denn für einen Tipp was die Rute angeht. Man liest mal ne harten dann wieder ne weiche Rute nehmen. Meine ist eher als hart einzustufen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Naja, da scheiden sich dann die Geister wirklich ))
Ich persönlich mag die modernen harten Ruten nicht so sehr, bin da aber "eine Minderheit", die meisten werden für Gummi wohl eher härtere Ruten einsetzen.

Auch hier gilt: 
Ausprobieren was Dir am besten liegt. 

Entweder indem Du mal Gerät von Angelkumpels angelst, oder wenn Dich Dein Händler (sofern er so einen Service bietet) mal verschiedene Ruten testen lässt.


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Dann muss ich einfach mal bisschen testen und vielleicht mal mit einem mitgehen der schon bisschen Erfahrung hat mit Zanderfischen.
Wenn ich noch Fragen haben sollte, dann werde ich mich auf alle Fälle nochmal melden .
Soweit sag ich erst mal Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



> Wenn ich noch Fragen haben sollte, dann werde ich mich auf alle Fälle nochmal melden .


Dazu gibts das Forum )


> Soweit sag ich erst mal Danke!


Gern geschehen ))


----------



## cansahin (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Oder du zupfst den köder hinauf und lässt in dann wieder sinken


----------



## NorbertF (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

10 Gramm ist zuviel in 1,5 Meter Wassertiefe. Da hast du wie beschrieben keine Absinkphase.
Versuchs mal mit 4 Gramm.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

ich fische im stillwasser teilweise mit beifängerjigs vom pilken, die haben dann 2 gramm, funktioniert an manchen tagen einfach geil!!!


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> 10 Gramm ist zuviel in 1,5 Meter Wassertiefe. Da hast du wie beschrieben keine Absinkphase.
> Versuchs mal mit 4 Gramm.



Halt! Mit dem 1,5m hast du falsch verstanden . Ich stehe ca. 1,5m über der Wasseroberfläche - See dürfte an der stelle ca. 3 - 5m tief sein und geht dann relativ flach ans Ufer. Denke ich werfen den Gufi so um die 20 - 30m raus...


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



cansahin schrieb:


> Oder du zupfst den köder hinauf und lässt in dann wieder sinken



Werde ich das nächste mal testen, das ich nur die Rute kurz anhaue und beim runterlassen die Schnur einhole. Die Frage ist nur ob ich da dann den Biss erkennen kann. Man sagt ja es soll ein "Tock" in der Rute zu spüren sein. Was versteht man denn unter einem "Tock" ???


----------



## NorbertF (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Rossi1983 schrieb:


> Halt! Mit dem 1,5m hast du falsch verstanden . Ich stehe ca. 1,5m über der Wasseroberfläche - See dürfte an der stelle ca. 3 - 5m tief sein und geht dann relativ flach ans Ufer. Denke ich werfen den Gufi so um die 20 - 30m raus...



Dann sind 10 Gramm ok.


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Dann sind 10 Gramm ok.



Na wenigstens was ^^...dann muss ich nur noch testen wieso die Schnur gleich zusammenbricht wenn ich 2-3 mal kurble, so erkenn ich nämlich nie einen Biss ^^...


----------



## fishcatcher (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Hi,
ich glaube dein Problem besteht darin, dass Du die Kurbelumdrehungen zu langsam machst. Damit der Gummi
beim Faulenzen ruckartig vom Boden abhebt, sollte man mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit einkurbeln sonst schleift Dein Jigkopf nur über den Boden. Dann sieht man auch kein entsprechendes zusammensacken der Schnur. Ausserdem würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall zu einer geflochtenen, und vor allem gut sichtbare Schnur, raten.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Rossi1983 schrieb:


> Werde ich das nächste mal testen, das ich nur die Rute kurz anhaue und beim runterlassen die Schnur einhole. Die Frage ist nur ob ich da dann den Biss erkennen kann. Man sagt ja es soll ein "Tock" in der Rute zu spüren sein. Was versteht man denn unter einem "Tock" ???


 

den Tock merkst du wenn du Geflecht hast und wenn deine Rute wie du sagst etwas härter ist und vor allem wenn der Boden des gewässer auch hart genug ist, im Schlamm merkst du keinen "Tock".
auch nicht nur einkurbeln sondern zumindest die ersten beiden Umdrehungen recht schnell machen, du musst eine gewisse Grundgeschw, erreichen sonst hebt der Gufi nicht wirklich ab.


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



fishcatcher schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich glaube dein Problem besteht darin, dass Du die Kurbelumdrehungen zu langsam machst. Damit der Gummi
> beim Faulenzen ruckartig vom Boden abhebt, sollte man mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit einkurbeln sonst schleift Dein Jigkopf nur über den Boden. Dann sieht man auch kein entsprechendes zusammensacken der Schnur. Ausserdem würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall zu einer geflochtenen, und vor allem gut sichtbare Schnur, raten.



Möglich ist das, wobei ich sagen muss das ich zu Beginn das ganze mal vor meinen Füßen getestet habe. Soll heissen das ich den Gufi nahe am Ufer reingeworfen habe um zu schauen wie er sich so verhält. Und da ist er bei der Geschwindigkeit eigentlich vom Boden weggewesen. Aber ich werde beim nächsten mal auch die Geschwindigkeit ändern. Eigentlich kann ich mir das bis jetzt nur damit erklären, das es vielleicht an der speziellen Spinn-Schnur liegt. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal eine geflochtene Schnur nehmen - welche Farbe benutzt du denn?


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> den Tock merkst du wenn du Geflecht hast und wenn deine Rute wie du sagst etwas härter ist und vor allem wenn der Boden des gewässer auch hart genug ist, im Schlamm merkst du keinen "Tock".
> auch nicht nur einkurbeln sondern zumindest die ersten beiden Umdrehungen recht schnell machen, du musst eine gewisse Grundgeschw, erreichen sonst hebt der Gufi nicht wirklich ab.



Ah ok, dann ist mit dem "Tock" das Aufschlagen des Gufis auf dem Grund gemeint!?
Harte Rute habe ich und dann kommt eben mal auf die 2. Spule ne geflochtene drauf...
Vielleicht ein kleiner Tipp wie sich ein Biss in der Absinkphase deutlich macht? Müsste ja dann die Schnur stehen bleiben oder?


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

naja nicht nur stehen bleiben, kann auch seitlich wegziehen, die meisten Bisse merkst du aber in der Rute selbst. Der Tock ist das aufschlagen auf den Grund. Das wird aber schon, ein wenig übung gehört schon dazu. 
Schnurfarbe....kommt immer auf den Hintergrund an, die Schnur soll sich abheben, hast du also hellen Hintergrund verwende ne dunkle (grüne) Schnur, hast du nen dunklen Hintergrund nimm ne gelbe, halt die Farbe so wählen, dass sie sich von der Umgebung abhebt. Ein ca 70cm-1m langes Vorfach (FC oder je nach Hechtvorkommen Flexonit) und schon kanns los gehen. Mache aber nicht den fehler und faulenzer permanent, manchmal ist das "gewöhnliche" jiggen oder das PB reissen oder normal durchkurbeln (wie mit einem Spinner) durchaus besser. Du wirst das aber mit der zeit selbst herausfinden und deinen eigenen Stil entwickeln.
Good Luck


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> naja nicht nur stehen bleiben, kann auch seitlich wegziehen, die meisten Bisse merkst du aber in der Rute selbst. Der Tock ist das aufschlagen auf den Grund. Das wird aber schon, ein wenig übung gehört schon dazu.
> Schnurfarbe....kommt immer auf den Hintergrund an, die Schnur soll sich abheben, hast du also hellen Hintergrund verwende ne dunkle (grüne) Schnur, hast du nen dunklen Hintergrund nimm ne gelbe, halt die Farbe so wählen, dass sie sich von der Umgebung abhebt. Ein ca 70cm-1m langes Vorfach (FC oder je nach Hechtvorkommen Flexonit) und schon kanns los gehen. Mache aber nicht den fehler und faulenzer permanent, manchmal ist das "gewöhnliche" jiggen oder das PB reissen oder normal durchkurbeln (wie mit einem Spinner) durchaus besser. Du wirst das aber mit der zeit selbst herausfinden und deinen eigenen Stil entwickeln.
> Good Luck



Naja nachdem ich meistens am Abend und in der Nacht auf Zander gehe, denke ich das eine grüne Schnur wohl weniger angebracht ist. Außerdem hab ich außen rum ja n haufen Grünzeug wachsen ;-).
Heisst ich werde mir eine geflochtene helle Schnur besorgen und dann einfach nochmal mein Glück versuchen. Anscheinend merkt man mit einer geflochtenen ja die Bisse deutlich besser...THX a lot!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Nachts und Abends ist die Schnur aber egal, weil d sie nicht wirklich siehst, da musst du zwangsläufig die Bisse über die Rute mitbekommen. Denke gerade nachts und in der Dämmerung an das normale durchkurbeln. Die Zander gehen dann auf Raubzug wenn du nur den Gufi am Grund anbietest kann es nämlich sein dass du unter ihnen durchangelst


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Nachts und Abends ist die Schnur aber egal, weil d sie nicht wirklich siehst, da musst du zwangsläufig die Bisse über die Rute mitbekommen. Denke gerade nachts und in der Dämmerung an das normale durchkurbeln. Die Zander gehen dann auf Raubzug wenn du nur den Gufi am Grund anbietest kann es nämlich sein dass du unter ihnen durchangelst



Dann kurz zum Verständnis...unter Tags mit Gufi auf Grund, in der Dämmerung und Abends eher normales "Blinkern" mit Gufi oder dann ja auch Oberflächen nahem Wobbler. Kann man das so kurz und knapp sagen ^^^?


----------



## saarländer 24 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*

Hallo, 
wenn ich mich dann hier auch mal einmischen darf. 
Wie Du wann, wo, am besten angelst ist in JEDEM Gewässer anders. 
Hatte an der Saar ne Top Stelle da ging´s nur auf jiggen und zwar morgens, mittags und abends.
Hatte an nem Teich 3 Klasse Stellen da ging´s fast ausschließlich mit Faulenzen. Pendelkopf und 10cm Turbotail. Und nur in der Abenddämmerung.
Was ich damit sagen will; Es ist nicht nur der Köder, die Art der Präsentation sondern auch noch die Stelle! 
*Meiner Erfahrung nach rauben Zander immer wieder an den* *gleichen Stellen.* Meist " drücken sie die Kleinfische gegen ein Hindernis um ihnen Fluchtmöglichkeiten zu nehmen. 
Beim finden solcher Stellen hilft nur gaaanz viiieeel versuchen und was fast noch wichtiger ist immer gut ZUHÖREN. Vor allem dann wenn mal wieder ganz "Zufällig" mal´n Zander mit Mais, oder Schwimmbrot, Boilies oder irgendetwas anderem gefangen wurde.
Auf die Art hab ich meine besten Plätze gefunden.

mfg aus´m südwesten


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



saarländer 24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ich mich dann hier auch mal einmischen darf.
> Wie Du wann, wo, am besten angelst ist in JEDEM Gewässer anders.
> Hatte an der Saar ne Top Stelle da ging´s nur auf jiggen und zwar morgens, mittags und abends.
> ...



Das ist mir natürlich klar das es kein Patentrezept zum Zanderfang gibt ;-). Meine Frage hat ja vor allem darauf abgezielt, rauszufinden was evtl. an meinem Gerät falsch ist. Angefangen hat das ganze ja mit der Frage, wieso meine Schnur sofort nach dem ich 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen gemacht habe wieder zusammenfällt. Nun werde ich mir eine geflochtene Schnur draufmachen und bisschen mit den Gewichten testen. Hoffe mal das es daran liegt. Rest, also was Standorte usw. angeht, das muss ich austesten. Geht ja darum das ich einen Biss auch erkenne. Nicht das ich Stellen entdecke, es aber nicht wahrnehme weil ich keinen Biss mitbekomme ;-).


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



Rossi1983 schrieb:


> Dann kurz zum Verständnis...unter Tags mit Gufi auf Grund, in der Dämmerung und Abends eher normales "Blinkern" mit Gufi oder dann ja auch Oberflächen nahem Wobbler. Kann man das so kurz und knapp sagen ^^^?


 
kann man, du wirst dann feststellen wie und was, wann am besten funzt. Ich gehe bei einem fremden Gewässer immer so vor. Das merkst du aber von alleine indem du beobachtest. Finde die Köfis und du wirst auch Räuber finden, sprich wenn Köfis Abends am Ufer springen würde ich es dort mit flach laufenden Wobblern versuchen.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



saarländer 24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ich mich dann hier auch mal einmischen darf.
> Wie Du wann, wo, am besten angelst ist in JEDEM Gewässer anders.
> Hatte an der Saar ne Top Stelle da ging´s nur auf jiggen und zwar morgens, mittags und abends.
> ...


 
Das ist ja das Schöne an unserem Hobby, dass sich nicht immer alles veralgemeinern lässt#6


----------



## Rossi1983 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Beim Faulenzen kaum Bisse?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> kann man, du wirst dann feststellen wie und was, wann am besten funzt. Ich gehe bei einem fremden Gewässer immer so vor. Das merkst du aber von alleine indem du beobachtest. Finde die Köfis und du wirst auch Räuber finden, sprich wenn Köfis Abends am Ufer springen würde ich es dort mit flach laufenden Wobblern versuchen.



Nachdem ich jetzt mit neuen Info´s nur so gespickt bin, werde ich mir gleich mal nen abend freischaufeln müssen damit ich an´s Wasser kann .
THX euch allen und wenn noch jemand weitere Tipps hat - her damit :-D


----------

